# Tractor won't start



## randypape01 (5 mo ago)

My 24hp Cub Cadet lawn tractor only clicks and won't turn over. I have a new battery and pulled the solenoid and tasted it and that seems ok too. When I turn the key on I'm only getting 6.7 volts at the starter so it won't turn over? What to check next??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

battery connections and the battery earthing point on the chassis.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What does a good solenoid “taste” like.?? Lol


----------

